# Women who suffer needless IVF because clinics ignore men's fertility



## urbangirl (Jul 28, 2010)

Worth thinking about before you go down the costly route. The problem is that it is usually women who go to the doctor's to say they can't conceive, I don't know of any bloke, personally, that would volunteer himself at the GP's office for being responsible for that problem! Sure there are some 'new men'out there, I just don't know any!!

Anyway, in the Daily Mail-
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/article-2090765/Women-suffer-needless-IVF-clinics-ignore-mens-fertility.html

/links


----------



## LucyC (Dec 26, 2010)

I was not at all surprised to read this article, DH and I have had first hand experience! Most recently DH and I went to our GP to ask her if she would consider prescribing DH testosterone (as his levels are very low) while we saved for more fertility treatment. On the first appointment she outright refused to even consider it. A few months later DH went back with a letter from a urologist he had seen (and who treated him with testosterone for a period of 6 weeks, many years ago) and with clear evidence of the benefits of this particular treatment (in the short time he was prescribed a testosterone gel his sperm count tripled and bought him within "normal" limits). She said she would contact someone to discuss it, and three days later she phoned and told DH in their opinion it "would be of no benefit" (despite clear evidence to the contrary!). So we're back to square one, saving for expensive fertility treatment that I will have to endure despite clear evidence to suggest that we could potentially get pregnant naturally if my husband's sperm issues were addressed! Incredibly frustrating to live with when there are such simple and inexpensive solutions about!


----------



## stumpy_UK (Aug 5, 2011)

lucy, that sounds very frustrating from your GP.  is there an option to change to another practice maybe and pointing out that the testosterone treatment is cheaper than IVF......?  (or maybe make an official complaint through the local NHS.  you have the right to appeal a prescribing decision)

alternatively, would you be prepared to pay for the testosterone treatment yourselves?  I know it is frustrating and unfair, but it could work out to be the better solution than IVF.  for a drug for something totally different, my PCT refused to pay for the drug but did agree to pay for the blood tests and monitoring required for it for me.


----------



## hoping :) (Feb 3, 2010)

Know this is an old thread, but I can't agree more! 


We have MF issues, and NOTHING is done for him, when we requested our records after a failed tx we found he had a varicocele on the 1 testicle we have working, I sent db to the drs with this in black and white after sending a letter (he struggles to talk and get my points across) it took them 8 months he had a scan and said the same as above, go for ivf  


When my friend (male) has a dr who has refered him to have the op as it is like having a "hotwater bottle on the testicles" when they are suppost to be cool! 


Due to the different areas we live we can't change to the friends dr's, and we could go private for the op but db takes the gp's word as gospel so thinks it can't be doing any harm- even tho he has the same resukts as what would be expected with a varicocele, so off we are going for another tx with bad swimmers  


Xx


----------



## rachel1972 (Jan 2, 2007)

points all well made.

it drives me mad that everytime i am seen they treat me like there is something wrong with me, when it is a MF caused be absence of tubes due to Cystic fibrosis. when we went to gp to ask for the refferal for ivf the doctor said but there is nothing wrong with you even though he is my dh gp. blood rediculous!!! i could go on on on but i wont.


----------



## mosaicalspirit1973 (Apr 20, 2012)

Hi All,

I'm new to this and reading your responses has made me think.

We're having to go through IVF because I have bad motility. From what i've read there are no treatments for this, however i've not been 'checked' in any way physically by the GP or the hospital(s).

I hate putting my wife through this as it is


----------



## LucyC (Dec 26, 2010)

Hello mosaicalspirit1973,
                                      Sadly I think a lot of doctors think IVF is the cure for infertility (if only!) and the lack of understanding and knowledge out there is frustrating. My DH was sent to a urologist after he had 2 poor sperm samples tested. That doctor mentioned casually when we walked in that DH would need a biopsy of his kidney taken and when we made a face he said "oh no sorry I meant your testicle"! DH said his bits shrivelled up into his body almost immediately! The next comment out of his mouth was "but you'll be eligible for IVF on the NHS". After 2 sperm tests! And no other diagnostic tests on either of us! We changed GPs at that point and this meant we were referred to a different hospital for further tests and after they'd exhausted them on me and found no issues DH was sent to another urologist who did a quick physical exam and found no issues. Sent him for another blood test and deduced that his testosterone level was low and prescribed a testosterone supplement to see if it made any difference and it did! 4 years and 3 failed treatments we're back to this old issue and will now do our best to get him a testosterone supplement once again while we save for more treatment. It can't hurt doing all the things you've read about (vitamins, no/low alcohol, no hot baths etc) as sperm samples can be so varied from month to month. I've heard lots of differing opinions on what matters when it comes to sperm (some say count is more important than morphology though I've heard the reverse too!) and all you can do is read up and do what you can and hope for the best.


----------

